# Crappie / White Bass Spawning Yet



## dbortolani (Jun 1, 2016)

Hello all. Any spawning activity yet?


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Shallow lake crappies are starting to get their black paint on, but the cold dropped temps big time. They aren’t spawning yet. Water had to get warm again


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Shallow lake crappies are starting to get their black paint on, but the cold dropped temps big time. They aren’t spawning yet. Water had to get warm again


Ya I'm with ya. Crappies are in or getting close to being in the areas they want to be to spawn. We caught a few males yesterday you could tell was fanning nests by there tails. But not fanning/protecting eggs. Just prepping. 
And the fanning could of been going on last week during the warm up. Then put on hold during this front. 
All the females we caught seemed to have a ways to go. 
With the recent weather patterns I'm guessing itll be alot like the last couple years. And will be able to find fish actively spawning or protecting fry thru tge first part of June. 
Unless we get a quick warm up and it stays warm.
The whitebass have started moving into creeks in some areas but not big numbers yet,that I've seen.


----------



## dbortolani (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks. Can't even find any Morel's on our hikes at the Delaware Wildlife area. Probably still a couple weeks out as well.


----------



## Buster24 (Jan 9, 2020)

Water just isn’t warm enough for the spawn and ground temp isn’t warm enough to sprout those mushrooms....forecast doesn’t look good up to May1st!!!!


----------



## dbortolani (Jun 1, 2016)

Thats was I thought as well. Last year I had many days of fresh Crappie with a side of Morels. Hope in a week or so that comes true. What spawns first White Bass or Crappie in the forums opinion. My spot is N of Alum on a feeder stream.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

dbortolani said:


> Thats was I thought as well. Last year I had many days of fresh Crappie with a side of Morels. Hope in a week or so that comes true. What spawns first White Bass or Crappie in the forums opinion. My spot is N of Alum on a feeder stream.


In the creeks,crappies. At least from what I've noticed the crappie move into the creeks before the whitebass. Actually might wanna get on them at alum,I've herd of quite a few caught from a couple creeks feeding lakes the last 2 weeks. They warm faster then the lakes themselves. So once there done in the creeks, head out to main lake coves. Or riprap for white bass.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I got 3 white bass yesterday at Indian and biggest went 15". All plum full of eggs,but early stage. Water temp dropped 10-14° over last 2 weeks.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

mushrooms are starting


----------



## dbortolani (Jun 1, 2016)

Nice haul! What kind of cover are you finding them in?


----------



## Lems (Apr 9, 2013)

Awesome job on the mushrooms! North or South of Columbus? I'm 2 hrs north, and was thinking about taking a walk next week.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Southeast Ohio. believe it or not around Shagbark Hickory


----------



## Lems (Apr 9, 2013)

Interesting...I wouldn't care if they came up around a rusty metal fence post! Those things pop up in some interesting places at times. A buddy found some last spring in the crack of a blacktopped bike path. Congrats on the mushrooms again!


----------



## Jeremy Barker (Feb 20, 2019)

Found a bunch of male crappie along rip rap banks but very few females yet. Morels are starting to pop pretty good south of cbus. Found about 10 just looking around while turkey hunting. Way more productive then actual turkey hunting. Gobble like hell until they hit the ground them stone quiet.









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

that was yesterday


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

This was Tuesday


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

The crappie are there you just have to get out and find them - Once the weather straightens up they will be easier to find but you can find them now as well it just takes a little more work.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

If you into mushroom hunting or any kind of foraging there is a spot in the home and garden section under wild edibles that you can share and get info. The white bass are just beginning to show up at the top of hoover.


----------



## Jack Cambron (May 6, 2019)

Workingman said:


> If you into mushroom hunting or any kind of foraging there is a spot in the home and garden section under wild edibles that you can share and get info. The white bass are just beginning to show up at the top of hoover.



I've been waiting to hear the white bass were starting in galena. Thanks I hope to try that area Monday


----------



## dbortolani (Jun 1, 2016)

Hit an Alum cove from the shore for 2 hrs yesterday. From a single large submerged tree I took 6 on small jig+plastic. Mostly black crappie, smallest was 9" and had 2 that were 13". All males.


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

dbortolani said:


> Hit an Alum cove from the shore for 2 hrs yesterday. From a single large submerged tree I took 6 on small jig+plastic. Mostly black crappie, smallest was 9" and had 2 that were 13". All males.


Nice fish...which pool (north, middle, south) was that?


----------



## OhioMasterAngler (Mar 6, 2019)

Is the water muddy at Hoover, Alum , Delaware? Last time i was down all three were mud.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

OhioMasterAngler said:


> Is the water muddy at Hoover, Alum , Delaware? Last time i was down all three were mud.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Delaware and Alum are good right now. No eyes on Hoover.


----------



## dbortolani (Jun 1, 2016)

It was north of 36. Visability was probably 12-15". Red headed, white body jig on a white jig head.


----------



## Rayfaling (Jun 17, 2016)

Caught 30 in an hour and a half yesterday north of columbis


----------



## dbortolani (Jun 1, 2016)

Crappie or White Bass? I got on Crappie prior to the storm. Brought home 6 with one right at 14” and 2 gills at 9”.


----------

